# Longevity of the Mahlkonig Vario



## pebster (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi after much deliberation I have decided to go with a second hand Mahlkonig Vario over a commercial machine. Decision made but one question remains.

When buying a second hand commercial machine there seems to be no concern in putting an old (say 10 year old) machine into a domestic setting (consideration obviously for the condition of the machine and maintenance there of).

Does the Mahlkonig Vario have any long-term issues that are known of. Assuming its being used to make 2 to 3 doubles a day is there a point where it will start to fail. I'm obviously not talking about consumables like burs but rather the working components if that makes sense?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn would be a great person to comment on this . He has one , I'm sure he will be able to give some feedback when he pops online ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glenn's appears indestructible - some other people have had issues though


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would have thought that the best persons to answer this would be those who have had issues, not those who have not. I owned them in the early days and was concerned at the build quality and use of plastic. That would still be a concern for me.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, the burrs seem to slacken or loosen over time and require tightening up with an allen key, which is really annoying.

I really wouldn't buy one for espresso, and I own one.

It's OK at what it does, but for the price you can do better.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Also if it is an older one it may need the shims to stop the levers moving on their own (never been an issue on my 2012 model though).

Glenn had some spares a while ago if you do need some.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

My Vario blew its power board inside a year from new. Took it apart to fit a new one - lot of plastic in there - cogs too. Did not convince me they are built to last years and years.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I personally think the whole grinder is a bit ill conceived and you would do better with other grinders.


----------



## pebster (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for comments. I'll wait for Glenn to comment as he appears to be the guru? ?

I figure if I pay a fair price ill look to sell it on in 6 to 9 months and move on to a mazzer etc. So my question is really in the context of will it be up to the job of a domestic girder after 3 years domestic use.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pebster said:


> Thanks for comments. I'll wait for Glenn to comment as he appears to be the guru? 
> 
> I figure if I pay a fair price ill look to sell it on in 6 to 9 months and move on to a mazzer etc. So my question is really in the context of will it be up to the job of a domestic girder after 3 years domestic use.


why not just get a mazzer now save the pain.......


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What machine are you pairing it with and what price is being asked?

The positives are really minimal retention, small footprint and easy to clean.

The grind quality just isn't there though.

I regret the purchase, and in hindsight would have spent the money on something much better second hand.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have several (at present) and have found them very reliable

They are easy to service (change burrs, belts, pulley etc)

Some of the early models require little shims to stop the levers slipping under load but the recent models have not had that issue

Mine have never missed a beat

I have used both the ceramic burrs (best for espresso) and the stainless burrs (for brewed coffee)

They can be micro-adjusted easily and I find they grind fine enough to choke a machine

Parts are cheap and readily available

I've never found them plasticky, but you do need to ensure the hopper is removed with care when cleaning

They take only 5 minutes to completely disassemble for a deep clean


----------



## pebster (Jul 14, 2014)

Expobar leva hx

Vario £175 (3 years old)

I do like the direct nature of it as I see the next 6 months as being a learning process with different beans once I get the basics right.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The best tip I can give you is to keep the burrs clean

The bottom burr comes out easily for a full deep clean as well.


----------



## pebster (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Hopefully the machine is still aviable and will have it this weekend. Will feedback anything pick up.


----------



## pebster (Jul 14, 2014)

Quick follow up on this thread.

I went ahead with the purchase and I have to say absolutely no regrets. As a beginner I find the Vario really takes a lot of the finicky side out of grinding. Once you have it dialled in and set the timer for x grams, it dishes it our pretty accurately. The time to make a coffee in the morning has reduced significantly as I was spending quite a bit of time getting weight right (not to mention the mess and time to cleanup afterwards). Also allows me to concentrate on the rest of the process and not be consumed by grinding. This may sound silly to the experienced who have forgotten the early days but for me it really has helped. I am sure that as I get more familiar with the tamp / brew process which is coming along each day it will become second nature and can then move back to the grind process and look to possibly change the grinder but for now and pretty sure for quite a while the Vario is just what I need.

Summary - for a beginner

Pros

Accurately timed dosage

Minimal retention

Ease of adjustment (grind and time)

Easy access for basic maintenance and cleaning

Cons

None that I know of (this coming from a person that only used an old tired Obel Junior that needs some serious tlc)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I used one for quite some time and loved it. Yes, the burrs needed tightening from time to time, yes it was crap for anything coarser than filter, yes it was slow and noisy but it sure did espresso well for such a tiny little lad that only cost us £120.

I'd go for something a bit meatier next time though.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll have one for 120 quid!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Steve7 said:


> I'll have one for 120 quid!


Get yourself connected


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I know the stereo MC 's

(you may be too young for that joke)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Steve7 said:


> I know the stereo MC 's
> 
> (you may be too young for that joke)


The writings on the wall...


----------

